# GTOs in Sierra Vista?



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

I haven't seen many other GTOs in Sierra Vista (AZ) and was wondering how many of you guys are out there? I am sure there are quite a few in Tucson also. Do you ever get together? :cheers


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, you are waaaay down south. I'm up in Mesa. I can't claim to know Sierra Vista well, but I'll bet you pretty much own the streets there with your GTO.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

:agree 

Welcome to the forum too....

Andrew


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah that's way south, I'm in Mesa as well.


----------



## RKT SHP (May 30, 2006)

well, i feel inclined to post since i am only one of two that surf this board from sierra vista


----------



## AQuick1 (Aug 11, 2006)

It looks like I make 3 of us who surf this board from Sierra Vista. Mine is an 06 6spd, Brazen Orange Metallic, Bone stock(so far)only 1200 miles to date. I know I've seen a blue,grey, and a purple(ish) one around town. Is one you the one with the 04 silver with the Borla exhaust that sounds so distinct?


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Not me. I am the torrid red w/ the magnaflows. Welcome to the group! Hope to see you around.:cheers


----------



## RKT SHP (May 30, 2006)

i have the 06 goat, and people tell me my exhaust sounds really good and diffrent from anything they have from a GTO....if you saw me you would know it because i am the one that is usually driving faster than traffic....the only thing is that i wont be around for a while..but i should be back early to mid next year.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Queen Creek here, but spend most of my time in the Mesa area.


----------



## Brut (Sep 25, 2006)

*You're not alone*

Good day,

There are a number of us Goat Drivers in Sierra Vista. I've been driving my 
5.7, Cosmo Purple, 04 since November of that year. I had the only purple one in town. There are a few others. I recently traded my 04 for an 06. I had always wanted one but there was an availability problem when I was looking in 04. You may have seen mine around town; the new one that is. It's a Met Blue that currently has no Plates. When I get the paperwork from the MVD I'll put my "Brut" back on. Hope to see ya around town. Have a good day.


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Great...I believe I have seen you around previously. Look forward to seeing you again. When I first made this post I had only had my GTO for about a month and had not seen but one other GTO around. Since then I have seen several. Hope to see you around!


----------



## Brut (Sep 25, 2006)

*Met Red Goat*

There's a Met Red Goar runnin around. I've seen him on post leaving the UAV center. Just sayin howdy. Pretty color.

Brut


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

We are planning on checkin' out Kartchner Cavern on 12-02-06. Going down from Phoenix with the Arizona Corvette Enthusiasts club. Maybe some of you guys can stop by the caves and say hi.....

Andrew


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey...if you come down, I'll try to link up with you. Maybe we can arrange something as the time gets closer.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds like a plan. We are going for sure all the reservations are set. 

http://www.arizonacorvetteenthusiasts.net/arizonavette/forums/index.php?showtopic=2554

Hope some of the other GTO can stop by too.....

Andrew


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

For you Sierra Vista goats, we'll be at Kartchner's around 12:30-1:00 tomorrow. Feel free to stop by and say howdie. 

Andrew


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey, I am very sorry I could not link up with you guys. Ended up out of town on business. Really hoped to meet you. Maybe next time or if I get up your way. Again, sorry for saying I would meet you and then being a no show.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't sweat it. I thought there was more than just you down there? Are you the only GTO in Sierra Vista? We'll meet up some time. If you are ever up here, let us know.

The cave is really cool to check out. If you haven't gone, I recommend it to everyone.

Here is a link to the pix I took when we went. 

http://anmracing.phanfare.com/album/165466/209804

We are planning to go again to see the other side of the cave but I don't know when yet. We'll let you know. 

Andrew


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Actually there are several GTOs down here. I personally know a couple of the owners and there ae at least 6 others that I occasionally see driving around town. Hope to meet up some time.


----------

